
Show HN: KarateClub a Python library for unsupervised machine learning on graphs - benitorosenberg
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/karatecluB
======
cl42
This is a great name!! For those who aren't familiar, there's a famous graph
data set about a karate club:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zachary%27s_karate_club](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zachary%27s_karate_club)

Thanks for bringing me back to undergrad... :) (...where I learned about this
data set.)

~~~
teruakohatu
Thank you for sharing. The DOI is 10.2307/3629752 if anyone wants to look it
up.

------
lammalamma25
Very cool. This kind of work makes python and ML better for everyone. I'm not
sure I have a use case at the moment, but I'll definitely be keeping an eye on
this one.

------
fudged71
I've recently been looking into community detection for NetworX graphs for my
collection of notes. How does performance compare with other community
detection packages for NetworkX like Python-Louvain?

~~~
benitorosenberg
Performance measured by what? NMI? Modularity?

~~~
fudged71
Not super familiar with the measures, I'm just curious how it compares to
other available approaches

~~~
benitorosenberg
Louvain greedily optimizes modularity - it is hard to beat it in terms of
modularity.

